# thought you should know



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a BA in guitar performance. I used to play classical, flamenco, and some pretty interesting folk/contemporary pop music. 

I love to play violin/fiddle, cello, piano, a little banjo.

On march 3rd 2011, i was trying to make a slit in a board (stupidly), and as i was removing the piece (w/o turning of the saw duurh), I cut 4 of my left hand (fingering hand) fingers in the saw. 1 finger was pretty minor, 2 got minimal nerve damage, and 1 is permanently squishy. 

quite obviously, i didn't play guitar for quite a while and i was leading music on that sunday morning playing one handed piano. 

man. i'm tearing up just typing this. 

After a few months i played one finger banjo, and now i play with all four fingers, but very strategically to incorporate the _bad _one in ways it can still play. It's difficult though.

I don't play any classical or flamenco anymore, but most everything has come back.

I've used a table saw only a few times since, but I still get a little freaked out about them. For a little while I really hated being in the same room as one being used. 

Needless to say, I've always liked Roy Underhill and have been fascinated with hand tools, and I've adopted a love for the energy and skill they take (okay sometimes i use a band saw). 

I also love the way they don't cut my hands off.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your accident. You seem to have a good attitude about the incident. You might benefit from it by realizing exactly how it happened, and what you could have done to prevent it. Most of those types of injuries are operator error...just losing concentration, and not paying attention. 

It's OK to have respect for the machine. But, 99 times out of 100, it's up to you to have a safe experience.













 







.


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good healing to you! And may God bless.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Scary stuff. I'm sorry to hear of your misfortune. I hope you regain even more of your playing ability. Thank you for sharing your story and reminding us how dangerous these tools really are.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about your accident but welcome to the forum. A musician finds ways to make music. Sounds like you have that covered and continue to explore new avenues. You might consider building a cajon as another project.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

I find you courageous sharing your story. It’s hard to recollect the unfortunate mishap. Thank you. Once again, a reminder to remember safety at all times.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear it but know how you feel. Glad to hear you still find a way to do your music. Getting back into woodworking is just as important if you ask me. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Boomhower (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your accident. That is horrible! I'm glad you shared with us...it reminds me to watch where my hands are. And rrbrown...I saw your accident pictures I think about that finger hangin on by a thread everytime I hear one of my saws.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*As someone who occasionally picks up a guitar*

I can appreciate your story and you have my sympathy.:yes:

What a lot of woodworkers fail to understand is the basic physics of rotating cutters and wood under stress and controlling the workpiece all lumped together.

Some of it is just the machine and the way it behaves, the forces involved with rotating cutters contacting the work. The other is the operator and what he does that may impact the movement of the work into the cutters. Finally, the wood may move on it's own accord due to stresses being relieved in the cutting process.
A lot of this understanding comes from experience and having mishaps, kickbacks and close calls. When 2 or more things go wrong the end result is usually an injury. If you haven't yet had a kickback, then you are doing everything correctly. 
Pushing the work through the saw requires using a proper push block that applies forward and downward and cross pressure unto the fence..... or keeping your hands away from the blade path. Narrow pieces require a narrow push stick.

When making a partial cut like you did, a large paddle "OFF" switch that you can bump with your knee or hip and still maintain control of the piece until the blade has stopped.

This is what I have on all my saws, and NO they didn't come that way, so I installed them myself. I would not be without them. :no: A speedy recovery to you as well! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

As your spirit was not crushed by the incident, I am sure it will just be a matter of time that your music will take you back to your passions again. Good luck John!


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Respect and admiration for you getting back up again. We should all learn from your experience. Safety must be considered at all times. Take care.


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

Boomhower said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident. That is horrible! I'm glad you shared with us...it reminds me to watch where my hands are. And rrbrown...I saw your accident pictures I think about that finger hangin on by a thread everytime I hear one of my saws.


accident pictures?

i can look for some...


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

this is a picture of me trying to use my joints as much as i could. i was pretty much squeezing an imaginary orange. my hand atrophied a lot and became extremely stiff.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

johnmark said:


> this is a picture of me trying to use my joints as much as i could. i was pretty much squeezing an imaginary orange. my hand atrophied a lot and became extremely stiff.


Man, it hurts just looking at the pics, but this one is heartbreaking. I can't imagine how much work it took to get that hand in shape to make music again. Lots of work and a ton of courage. 

That you did the work required in order to play again says many good things about you. Thank you for sharing your story with us!


----------



## LRTX1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I feel for you man, I play fingerstyle blues and it would kill me to go through that. I hope you find a way to adapt and continue the music. Hope all is going well.


----------

